# Tail Fault



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Alrighty so I looked at the structure and fault thread and couldn't really find an extreme like my pup Lilys tail. The pic I have of it isn't very good because she just moves around too much. Her tail is sometimes just slightly hooked....but the majority of times when she's eating or playing or just happy...it looks like this:







o_o I am wondering if anybody has ever had this in a pit? Her parents tails were fine and straight...and its strange because when she falls backwards on her tail it will bend all the way to touch her back and I don't understand how that doesn't hurt her. If its a problem with tendons being too tight is there a way to fix it? I just don't want her to have any sort of discomfort. Thank you.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like a gay tail. I have 2 dogs that have challenge tails which do the same thing when they are looking at something intently. The difference in a gay tail is that the tail stays raised.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I had thought about it being a gay tail but it looks too curled to me. Maybe I just haven't seen enough pictures of it. Google wasn't very helpful either.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Some dogs tail curl at the end. Its not a desired look, but nothing seriously wrong with your dog.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

My friends am staff has a tail that curvs to twards its somach (to the left) its weird, try getting the pup to relax and practice stacking and see if you can get it to stand and relax and if the tail will relax


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

One judge told me that the perfect tail is one that when relaxed looks like a pump handle. It should curve at the end.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Darnit I got it to look like a pump handle for a second but then she yawned and it curled over again lol I love her no matter what but I don't like the feeling that she has a pomeranian tail or something of the sort...I am not a big fan of those yippers


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

my dogs tail is prehenciled,..i noticed she uses it
to feed herself, much in the same way elephants do.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

my male does the same thing. when at rest his tail is the normal, desired, pump handle tail. when he gets excited over anything it goes up like a gay tail. problem is, the dog is almost always excited about something.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Padlock said:


> my dogs tail is prehenciled,..i noticed she uses it
> to feed herself, much in the same way elephants do.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The only recognized female all-around champion in history, as of 2005 that is, had a "curly" tail. So there is your answer! She is in my pup's ped twice in the fourth generation. BTW, my pup had the same tail LOL!!...but it has all but disappeared


----------

